
While America Looks Away, Autocrats Crack Down on Digital News Sites - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/12/business/media/freedom-digital-news-sites-autocrats.html
======
0xy
New York Times, the organisation that repeatedly falsely claimed that WMDs
were in Iraq, complains that journalists are receiving scrutiny and compares
the work they do to work of journalists in authoritarian countries.

While they proceed with their standing policy of yellow journalism, doxxing
and lies leading to death, I don't see how anyone can defend this
organisation.

~~~
gguevaraa
NY Times is truly a sham, it's downright insulting they want people to pay a
subscription for such trash. Just look at the Russian bounties thing.
Completely uncorroborated and false on every level and yet they their
headlines push it as fact.

~~~
onyva
>> Completely uncorroborated and false

Only if the only news you consume is fox and leave in an alternative reality.

